# Nremt-P Advanced Practical Tips,Suggestions,Wisdom



## kentucky9 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm taking my advanced practical portion at the end of the month. Any Informative info would be greatly appreciated. If I were to mess up or fail a section are you allowed to retake that portion right than and there?


----------



## crazycajun (Oct 10, 2011)

kentucky9 said:


> I'm taking my advanced practical portion at the end of the month. Any Informative info would be greatly appreciated. If I were to mess up or fail a section are you allowed to retake that portion right than and there?



Rules are the same as your EMT testing


----------



## Nervegas (Oct 10, 2011)

kentucky9 said:


> I'm taking my advanced practical portion at the end of the month. Any Informative info would be greatly appreciated. If I were to mess up or fail a section are you allowed to retake that portion right than and there?



Go to the NREMT website and print off the skills sheets, study them, memorize the critical criteria (You WILL fail the skill if you miss one of these).

BSI/ Scene safe before every station, lots failed because of this.

Relax and let your training do the work. 

As far as re-testing that is up to whoever is proctoring your exam if they want to offer re-tests the same day.


----------



## kentucky9 (Oct 16, 2011)

*Bump*

Bump


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 16, 2011)

kentucky9 said:


> Bump



http://www.emtlife.com/faq.php#rules


> Participants may not bump threads. Bumping can refer to posting useless information, making corrections or updates in a new post, posting one-liners or any other action to deliberately keep a thread hot or to bring it to the top of Recent or Today's Posts. Community Leaders will use their discretion, depending on the nature of the post, as to whether to take action or not.


----------



## EMT424 (Oct 17, 2011)

There are tons of videos showing the skills on Youtube. I found them useful to see and to look for what they did poorly or wrong. Know your learning style (visual, auditory, etc)  and pick a method that works for you.


----------

